# I qui és aquest pallasso?



## JeSuisSnob

Hola, amics catalans. En _La última hora del último día_ de Jordi Soler, hay una escena en la que unos niños descubren un muñeco vudú y una fotografía de Francisco Franco. La escena acontece en La Portuguesa (una villa de catalanes refugiados situada en la selva veracruzana) y uno de los niños dice en català -mientras señala la foto de Franco-:

"*¿*I qui és aquest pallasso?" [¿y quién es este payaso?]

Tengo dos preguntas: ¿no se supone que en catalán solamente se usa el signo de cierre de interrogación (*?*)? (Pienso que quizás fue un error del editor -abrir con signo de interrogación.) 

Mi otra duda es cómo pronunciar "pallasso".

Gràcies i a reveure.


----------



## xupxup

> Tengo dos preguntas: ¿no se supone que en catalán solamente se usa el signo de cierre de interrogación (*?*)? (Pienso que quizás fue un error del editor -abrir con signo de interrogación.)


Encara que generalment només es fa servir el símbol (?), no hi ha cap norma que digui que en català no es pot fer servir el símbol (¿). Molta gent pensa que no és normatiu, però és fals, el símbol (¿) és correcte en català, i a més pot ser molt útil, sobretot en interrogacions molt llargues.


----------



## .Jordi.

Xupxup, n'estas segura, de que és normatiu en català? 
És que al diccionari, hi llegim:



> GRAM Signe gràfic que hom posa a la fi (?), i en algunes llengües també al començament (¿), d'una oració interrogativa




JeSuisSnob, la paraula pallasso es pronuncia, segons el dialecte, així: pəʎásu (or., men.); paʎáso (occ., val.) o peʎáso/peáso (mall.).


----------



## Carmesina

L'Institut d'Estudis Catalans es va pronunciar en relació amb el tema dels signes d'interrogació, amb preferència exclusivament per la forma final, i "pel que fa a l’inici, el signe invertit només es pot posar, si de cas, quan l’oració interrogativa és extremament llarga i no conté cap element gramatical suggeridor del seu valor interrogatiu".


----------



## xupxup

uix, doncs ho tenia molt mal entès... ho sento...


----------



## Carmesina

xupxup said:


> uix, doncs ho tenia molt mal entès... ho sento...


 
Jo sóc partidària de fer servir el signe inicial, com molt bé has dit (i com també "aconsella" l'IEC) si l'oració és molt llarga o no hi ha cap element que ens mostri que és una interrogativa. 

El que l'Institut denuncia, en certa manera, és l'abús i la tendència, sobretot en els mitjans escrits, a emprar el signe inicial (fins i tot amb monosíl·labs). Però ningú diu que no sigui correcte. En tot cas es fa aquesta recomanació.

Fins aviat!


----------



## Demurral

Jo també havia escoltat que el signe d'interrogació invers en català era recomenable només quan la interrogació era llarga (i el signe del final no es "veia còmodament"). Em sembla correcte fer-lo innecessari si podem descobrir que és una interrogativa gràcies algún element al principi de l'oració.

La pronunciació que més em sona a mi és pəʎásu (or., men.), que hi estic acostumat.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

És un poc complicat entendre tot. 

Estic molt agraït amb vostès per las respostas. 

A reveure*!*


----------



## Carmesina

JeSuisSnob said:


> És un poc  una mica complicat entendre-ho tot.
> 
> Estic molt agraït amb vostès per les respostes.
> 
> A reveure*!*


 

No és complicat! El signe només al final (com fan les llengües amb estructura interrogativa semblant al català -portuguès, italià, occità- o  estructura diferent -anglès, francès, alemany, etc.-), excepte en casos puntuals en què l'oració és molt llarga o no hi ha cap element que ens indiqui que comença una interrogació, on posarem, per tant, el signe inicial.

Fins aviat!!


----------



## Traduita

Tinc la impressió que abans aquest signe es feia servir més, independentment de l' extensió de la frase. Si Jordi Soler es va formar amb una ortografia més antiga, potser això explica la presència del signe inicial.
 ¿I qui és aquest pallasso? no és una oració llarga.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Carmesina said:


> No és complicat! El signe només al final (com fan les llengües amb estructura interrogativa semblant al català -portuguès, italià, occità- o estructura diferent -anglès, francès, alemany, etc.-), excepte en casos puntuals en què l'oració és molt llarga o no hi ha cap element que ens indiqui que comença una interrogació, on posarem, per tant, el signe inicial.
> 
> Fins aviat!!


 
Me refería a que es complicado entender todo lo que han dicho en català. 

Moltes gràcies -també-, Traduita i Carmesina, per la ajuda!


----------



## Carmesina

JeSuisSnob said:


> Me refería a que es complicado entender todo lo que han dicho en català.
> 
> Moltes gràcies -també-, Traduita i Carmesina, per la ajuda!


 

Cap problema! Te traduzco mis intervenciones.

El Instituto de Estudios Catalanes (IEC) se pronunció en relación con el tema de los signos de interrogación, con preferencia exclusivamente por la forma final, y "con respecto al inicio, el signo invertido sólo se puede poner, en todo caso, cuando la oración interrogativa es extremadamente larga y no contiene ningún elemento gramatical que sugiera su valor interrogativo". 
_________________________________

Yo soy partidaria de usar el signo inicial, como muy bien dijo xupxup (y como también "aconseja" el IEC) si la oración es muy larga o no hay ningún elemento que nos muestre que es una interrogativa. Lo que el IEC denuncia, en cierto modo, es el abuso y la tendencia, sobre todo en los medios escritos, de emplear el signo inicial (incluso con monosílabos). Pero nadie dice que no sea correcto. En todo caso se hace esta recomendación. 
_________________________________

¡No es complicado! El signo sólo al final (como hacen las lenguas con estructura interrogativa semejante al catalán -portugués, italiano, occitano- o con estructura diferente -inglés, francés, alemán, etc.-), excepto en casos puntuales en los que la oración es muy larga o no hay ningún elemento que nos indique que empieza una interrogación. En estos casos pondremos, por lo tanto, el signo inicial.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Qué buen detalle. Te agradezco, Carmesina.


----------

